# sulcatas in florida



## diggertort (Aug 7, 2008)

i am willing to take in unwanted sulcatas and other tortoises in florida.


----------



## Redfootedboxturtles (Aug 8, 2008)

what kind of tortoises do you have experience with?


----------



## diggertort (Aug 8, 2008)

i have an 8 yr old sulcata.i have had him since a hatchling.i also have a florida box turtle,


----------



## JAndersen21 (Sep 16, 2008)

Hi 

I have 2 sulcatas in need of new homes. I live in florida as well. Where are you located? Do you have a big area for them to roam and graze? Are you a breeder?

Sorry for so many questions. 

Thanks 




diggertort said:


> i am willing to take in unwanted sulcatas and other tortoises in florida.


----------



## tigernole (Apr 20, 2009)

diggertort said:


> i am willing to take in unwanted sulcatas and other tortoises in florida.


I had a Tortoise show up in my yard. It appears to be a Sulcata about 12 to 14 inches long and around 30 pounds. So far I have not been able to find the owner and I cannot keep it. If you are interested please get in touch with me. I live in Pensacola Florida.
Thanks
Chuck


----------



## K9KidsLove (Apr 22, 2009)

Hi...Can you post a picture of the tortoise that needs a new home please
Patsy


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Apr 22, 2009)

Please be careful where you are placing your tortoises. Carefully screen the new home. If they already have a male don't give your female and visa versa. We do not want anymore breeding, there are too many 'homeless' Sulcata now. I understand that's more West Coast than East...but please don't breed Sulcata.


----------

